# DIY melt & pour base ?



## umeali (Apr 13, 2016)

Hello soap makers i am new in M&P and I have a question ?
Base is not available in my country and we have to import it ,did any one try it ever to  make at home ?
thanks in advance .


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 13, 2016)

One of our members- Topofmurrayhill- makes his own melt and pour base.: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58737

From what I understand, he uses a recipe from the book "How To Make Melt and Pour Base" by Kayla Fioravanti

For what it's worth, here are some videos from Bonnie of Good Earth Spa that show how to make it, although I'm not sure how much they differ from the recipe in the book that Topofmurrayhill uses:

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xHS1V8HIwoE&nohtml5=False[/ame]

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nw4CBN_RC0[/ame] 


IrishLass


----------



## Seawolfe (Apr 13, 2016)

I've made a batch using soap oils, lye, propylene glycol, vegetable glycerin and sugar water. Its not difficult, but I have found that I am certainly no great artist with M&P


----------



## PerthMobility (Apr 16, 2016)

If anyone is thinking of reading this book I found it is now available in Aus on Kindle for A$3.99

http://www.amazon.com.au/Make-Melt-Pour-Soap-Scratch-ebook/dp/B009CD659G


----------



## abearofsoap (Apr 21, 2016)

Something you can do to find a M&P base in your country (depending on which country you live in..) is visit goat farms because a lot of them make a goat milk soap base as well. These are not transparent however, but this allows you to dabble with really great colors. Good luck!


----------

